# BIG OLE DISASTER



## dragonfly princess (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok I usually make you guys laugh, I need you to make me laugh now, of course that is after you are done laughing at my disaster.

Got all my products to make my shea body butter!  Yippee!!!

Ok I am a chef, so I don't measure anything (1st mistake), slapped some un-refined shea, looked and felt like about 10oz. in the double boiler, yep
then I eyeballed the carrier oil (olive) uh huh, put the eo in there, broke out the NEW stick blender and went to town

Well let me just tell ya!!!  Whipping away, motor is getting a little warm, no problem.......OK PROBLEM STICK BLENDER BROKE!!!!!!!!  UM...CRAP!! Grabbed the hand whisk, everything looked like mashed potatoes, lumps and all!!  So I stick a finger in the messy mix, WAY TOO MUCH OIL!!!  Looked like and Exonn Valdese spill!!!  It all went into the trash!  So what the heck went wrong?  Aside from the fact that I am a complete moron!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 15, 2007)

OK, first of all, how much oil did you eyeball? (BTW:I eyeball everything as well & I believe that is fine EXCEPT for when you make  CP/HP).

I do 3 parts shea to 1 part oil IE) 12oz shea to 4 oz oil.

Did you do the freezer method or did you use an ice bath?

A stick blender or a hand mixer WILL NOT whip fast enough (in my humble experienec) to get a fluff. You must use the big ol' table top mixer w/ lots of power.

How long did you mix it? 9 minutes or more is required when I do the continuous mix in an ice bath. It would take even longer if you mixed for 3, popped in the freezer for 3, mix, freezer, mix, freezer & repeat.

Whipping butter is a big ol' PITA if you ask me. I do it 1x a year, early fall. I whip till' I am cross eyed & butter has been flung from here to China and coates every inch of me, my litchen and anything else w/o 20 feet of me. When it sells out, it's gone till' next year!





BTW: You did not need to throw it away. You could have remelted it & added more butter.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 15, 2007)

Dude are you serious?  i could have redone it all?  CRAP!!!  I was a little pissy when it didn't come out right!!!  O-well

ok, the recipe I found was on bittercreek, I think
Anywho it called fo 10oz of shea and 6oz of oil, I thought that sounded like a little much, but who am I to say?  Then 2tbs of corn starch.  I did about .5 oz of eo and then into the ice bath.  Oh I whipped untin the motor got hot about 10 mins and then I think I saw smoke but I can't be sure, then the stewoid thing made a horrible noise and stopped.  so I grabbed my handy-dandy whisk and went to town.  I couldn't do anymore, it was way stiff.  So I thought, well that is how is supposed to be, then I tried it.  Oil slick heaven


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a Kitchenaid professional it helps- but my butter is too greasy- don't get it! Does anyone know if you whip it longer is it less greasy or add more shea? 
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I use a hand mixer.. you shouldnt have tossed it, you could have fixed it.. 
its ok Dragon... maybe you can take it out the trash and use it to sling at people if it doesnt snow there


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 20, 2007)

Butter is greasy & that won't change no matter how much or how little you whip it.

You can add something to it like cornstarch to cut the grease. I like mine slick so I don't, but lots of people do & I hear a little bit of starch is all you need.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 21, 2007)

> its ok Dragon... maybe you can take it out the trash and use it to sling at people if it doesnt snow there



Um....hahahahahah Shan....IT ALWAYS SNOWS HERE DANG IT!!!  I miss cali!!!!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 21, 2007)

Cornstarch makes me itch- so I guess I'll leave it as is- It's not overly greasy- it just takes a couple of minutes to absorb but I woke up this morning and my skin is so soft and silky and my heels won't cut my man anymore! 
It definitely isn't as greasy as some that I have tried so I have that going for me- I guess.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 21, 2007)

A good hand mixer works too forgot about that! Less dishes!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 22, 2007)

You guys ever used Dri-Flo?  I got a free sample from them a year ago, it was a huge amount, and like to use it in my whipped butters.  It is "modified" corn starch.  I think it makes it less "greasy" feeling.  Here is a link for you all to check it out!  Free stuff...love it!  

http://www.personalcarepolymers.com/PCP ... Sample.htm

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

OOOOOHHHHH Thanks! See you do know everything Paul!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 23, 2007)

leansoapqueen said:
			
		

> OOOOOHHHHH Thanks! See you do know everything Paul!



Thanks, but hardly!    I just remembered that I get this huge sample of Dri-Flo and am still using it a year later!  I'm glad I remembered what and where I got it so I could pass the info on to you guys!  Go check them out and pick a few items free!

Paul....


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 25, 2007)

Paul-
Seriously that sample is a pound- can't wait to try it- got mine with no hassles thanks for sharing! Hopefully it won't make me itch! I got the Dri lo AF Pure- we'll see how it goes!
Danni


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 25, 2007)

leansoapqueen said:
			
		

> Paul-
> Seriously that sample is a pound- can't wait to try it- got mine with no hassles thanks for sharing! Hopefully it won't make me itch! I got the Dri lo AF Pure- we'll see how it goes!
> Danni



Your quite welcome, Danni! :wink:   I know, can you believe how generous they are!  I could not believe it when I got mine almost a year ago.  I use the Dr-Flo AF, and have a good 1/3 of it left!  I think it does cut the "greezies" in lotions and especially body butters!

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 25, 2007)

I like slick but if and when I end up selling it- my customers may like it better even though my family and friends and the couple of customers I have love it the way it is! But it's great to have on hand and free!


----------

